# paint flaking/rust on outdoor stove



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Is anyone experiencing paint flaking off the metal of their outdoor stove? I have large flakes of paint coming off the edges of the stove. It is gradually starting to look bad and rusting on the exposed metal. It was obviously not prepped and painted correctly.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't have this condition on my trailer. I have heard of others that have though.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We do also. I blamed it on my teenager letting his boiled peanuts boil over several times. (You can blame him too, he's use to it!)

We are well past warrenty, so we touched it up with appliance paint.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ummmm - boiled peanuts. I love boiled peanuts.....and beer!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Why would a person boil peanuts?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

On our last trip out we actually wiped off the lines and writing that surrounds the dials on the outside stove!!! No cleansor ... just pure water took it right off??? Anyone else have this happen?

Wayne


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Ours is looking pretty nasty this last year. My wife is planning to try to strip off what we can, and repaint with rust-oleum.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't know if I want to add what happened to ours but here goes anyway shy .

Cooking a big breakfast labor day weekend, we were having bacon and eggs and nobody wants bacon grease all over the inside of the trailer. For years I cooked bacon on the outside stove of my Coleman PU with a 10"x16" griddle, so it should be the same on the outback, right? Well the Coleman stove had recessed knobs and the Outback stove does not. This was not noticed to be an issue until I had cooked a full pound of bacon on the griddle and went to turn off the gas. The knobs were just under the edge of the griddle and when I went to turn them off they were VERY hot







so could not turn them. Had to turn off the gas at the quick connect fitting!

One of the knobs was very badly melted and the other was just a little bit deformed. At least I do not need to worry about paint flaking. The stove top is stainless (well almost since it has a burnt label stain on the top not







)


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CamperAndy,

Hey, the important thing is that you had a true camper's breakfast .... mmmmm Bacon!!!

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yikes!
I tried to wreck my outside stove too! After the tailgate party last weekend, I forgot to latch the stove door. As we pulled around the first corner, out popped the stove! One of the cables popped off the upper screw, but no other damage. shy


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

JollyMon, you must be a northerner....

Raw peanuts (not roasted) boiled in brine for a couple of hours..... yumm. Depending on where you live it can be hard to find raw peanuts, but around here we get them at the farmer's market or SuperWalMart. One pound bag in a couple quarts of water with a cup of salt. Boil a couple of hours until the peanuts shells pull right off and the nut is soft - like a garbonzo bean. These are the best when it is cool outside and you are sitting around a campfire. Eat the peanuts warm and throw the shells in the fire!

Man - you have got to pull that Outback south some time.... Alabama, Florida and Georgia are covered with roadside stands that sell Boiled Peanuts... (but there, they pronounce them "bold peanuts")


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the result of having too big of a griddle on the outside stove.







It covered both burners!










Good thing it is not a high pressure stove or it could of been much worse. At least the knobs still work


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y'all yappin' bout eat'n dem bold peanuts an makin' me hungry! 

Guilty as charged. If I was any further North, I'd be a Canadian!

I did live in Texas for a few years as a "Texans Nightmare." ( a Yankee with a U-haul) This is what they said to me when I arrived there! (no kidding!) Great bunch of people, and they know how to eat down there! That's what I miss most about it. The food. I sure don't miss those temps in the 100's!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

100 or -100, you can't have it both ways...









Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Martybeech,

I have the exact same problem that you are having. Mine problem was due to the fact that I had a poor seal on the door and water was getting in the compartment when is was closed. I pointed this out to the dealer before my warrenty expired and they are going to replace the stove. I am also going to have them fix the seal.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just notice small bits of paint flaking from the bottom edge. (hinged side) Checked my compartment for leaks and everything seems dry

Thor


----------



## dpollock (Oct 16, 2004)

Our outside stove has begun to rest as well. Complained to the dealer and they agreed to replace it. Have noticed the '04's have changed to stainless to replace the white powder coating; expect it will be more durable.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Not all of the '04's have the stainless. My '04 26RS (March build date) has stainless on the indoor stove, but black paint on the outdoor stove. I haven't noticed any rust......yet!

Tim


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Martybeech, I have the same problem with my outside stove. The paint is popping off the edge of the wind shields, not the main body of the stove. The door seals seem to be tight. On the 2005 OutBacks with outside stoves , the wind shields are painted black, not white like mine. I'm going to take my stove to a auto body shop to prime and repaint.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Just got a call from my dealer and they are going to replace my outside stove with one of the new stainless ones. Hope it holds up better then the old one.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hijack Thread!
DC: What ever happened to your furnace?
It was at the dealer last I heard.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Beth,
I am picking up the Outback from Customers First this evening after work. We are leaving for Clifty Falls in the morning and spending the weekend camping with some friends of ours.

Anyway, they told me that the spark was not arcing properly over the gas and so it could not ignite the gas. They made a simple adjustment and now the spark is igniting the gas just fine. 
Thanks for asking
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

DC: Glad it was an easy fix. Have fun at Clifty this weekend. We are going to Charlestown first weekend of November. This will be the last trip. Thought we would get a full hook up site to get it all clean before taking it in to winterize.


----------



## A Happy Man (Jul 12, 2004)

We had the same problem, dealer replaced stove top, hinge & seal..Still experiencing it, but now we are out of warranty. My guess is that there is a two-fold problem. 1. The paint is not properly applied (bad prep or cheap materials) 
2. There is condesation because of the difference in inside & outside temps & lack of insulation around the compartment. The stainless stove is probably a good solution. The outside stove is an important feature to us, so we will probably use this one until we can't anymore & then buy a stainless one..Happy Camping..Bob <><


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy Man, have you checked with the dealer, or Keystone. There is a history there if you have already had it replaced once. Some folks have had luck with Keystone fixing things out of warranty, if there is already a history.

Tim


----------

